# LM and Ramus intervention (stent)



## coding?4u (Jun 24, 2010)

I know the LM is not a recognized coronary and I understand the anatomic variant of the ramus.  My patient had a stent placed in both.  Do I code both of these as separte vessels or do I code the ramus only?  I am referencing CSI's Invasive Cardiology.  I can see it both ways.  Any guidance would be appreciated.  

Cathy


----------



## dimmitta (Jul 14, 2010)

*LM and Ramus*



coding?4u said:


> I know the LM is not a recognized coronary and I understand the anatomic variant of the ramus.  My patient had a stent placed in both.  Do I code both of these as separte vessels or do I code the ramus only?  I am referencing CSI's Invasive Cardiology.  I can see it both ways.  Any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> Cathy




The LM bundles into the LC. However, the ramus intermedius can be coded to either LD or LC. If you stent in LM and Ramus I would code one stent in LC and use the ramus as the "other" vessel for coding purposes. Hope this helps. This situation is discussed in the CIRCC study guide in very good detail.


----------

